
Deactivate the Rootkit: Attacks on BIOS anti-theft technologies (2009) [pdf] - peter_d_sherman
https://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-usa-09/ORTEGA/BHUSA09-Ortega-DeactivateRootkit-PAPER.pdf
======
tyingq
Slides that go with this:
[https://www.coresecurity.com/system/files/publications/2016/...](https://www.coresecurity.com/system/files/publications/2016/05/Slides-
Deactivate-the-rootkit-Sacco-Aortega-Ekoparty.pdf)

